# Suggestions for bathing more than 1x/week



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper's having too much fun in the dirt. So much that once a week baths aren't keeping him clean enough.

Am I risking damaging his coat by bathing him 2x week?

I'm using The Coat Handler shampoos, both Clarifying and Maintenance. Plus the conditioner & detangler spray. Right now I use the Clarifying once every 5-6 weeks, all other baths are with the Maintenance.

I need to keep him clean and our entire acre is now dirt, so 2x/week or more is a must.

Thanks,
Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Does Pepper really need a clarifying shampoo that often?

I'm not sure if you are risking damage to his coat by bathing him that often because when we show we do a bath each morning, but I don't really _clean_ the coat. There is barely any shampoo in the water and it's a very gentle shampoo anyway. The purpose is mostly to freshen the coat instead of to wash it. Does that make sense?

And yes, a clean coat is much, much easier to maintain, so you don't really want him staying dirty. If you have to bathe him that often, it seems to me that it would be better to dilute the shampoo a little more and condition him well.

Perhaps some of our grooming experts and long-time Hav people can answer better.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I don't know if he needs the Clarifying, I use it because Pepper gets so darn dirty every week I figured the 15-to-1 shampoo every 5-6 weeks will get what the 5-to-1 doesn't. I can easily cut back on the 15-to-1 usage if need be. 

I dilute the shampoos a little more than recommended on the bottle, so the 15-to-1 is used at 18-to-1. The 5-to-1 is usually used at 8-to-1 or thereabouts. I was doing this to avoid drying out his coat, which seems to be working so far. The conditioner is mixed per label. 

When you say you're just "freshening" the coat, what does that mean? Are you not rubbing it in so much as just slathering some on and then rinsing it off? Is that adequate for keeping his coat clean and in good condition?

I'm really rubbing it in on his legs and feet and around his bum. Everywhere else is kind of lightly rubbed in but not fanatically. 

He's been getting friskier with the big dogs when outside, so his coat is taking a beating from all the wrestling in the dirt. This is why I'd like to up his bathing schedule. 

If there's a better shampoo & conditioner to use for really frequent bathing, I'd love to know about it. If there's tips on how to avoid damage to the coat with 2 baths or more a week, I need to know! The last thing I want to do is ruin that soft coat! 

I now brush/comb him out 2x day, so I can really tell when his coat needs bathing and it's more than once a week now.

Thanks,
Wanda


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Being a new Hav owner, I too am wondering about bathing him often. Today it is very muddy, and Caz was having a ball zooming around the yard with his cousin, Buddy the Lab. It was so hilarious watching him zoom, running in circles around Buddy, who would try to catch up, that I just watched and laughed, not realizing how awfully muddy Cazzie was getting, especially on his belly and legs. Bath time! What do you think about just "Paw and Belly Baths" ?

Another question - his "beard" gets matted and dirty almost every day. Should I wash it or just comb it?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess it depends on how dirty the beard is, a little dirt will comb right out, but other times I need to wash it in the sink. I do alot of in between spot-baths, usually butt and feet, eyes if it is windy, or beard if she gets that sticky somehow with food.

Wanda, I give frequent baths every 5-7 days and never had a problem with dry skin. I've used baby shampoo, but here lately I've been using Eqyss. I've noticed if I wait longer to bathe her, her coat gets dried out. The conditioning every week has really kept it nice.

Kara


----------

